# A couple more dollhouses from the missus



## John P

These are "room boxes" my wife just finished. They're basically one-room dollhouses in 1/12 scale. She's been working on a series of Victorian-era stores for quite a while now.

Anthony's Italian Bakery

Salvatore's Fruit and Vegetables.

All the food is hand-made with Sculpy and Fimo clay.

The rest of her dollhouses and room boxes can be visited here:
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/dollhousefrontpage.html

Enjoy!


----------



## 1970AMX

Amazing talent. WTG Mrs, John P


----------



## Just Plain Al

Damn John, tell Mary that she's gone and me hungry!!!


----------



## SteveR

Incredible, John!


----------



## kit-junkie

Very nice! I really like them! 

I think it's wonderful you both have an interest in building miniatures.

She should build the John P. childhood bedroom!


----------



## John P

kit-junkie said:


> She should build the John P. childhood bedroom!


Let's see, what's 1/12 of 1/48 scale? :lol:


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> Let's see, what's 1/12 of 1/48 scale? :lol:


exactly.


----------



## BOXIE

fantastic work.thanks for enlightening us.


----------



## Jafo

excellent work


----------



## kdaracal

Hey, John, where does she get those wonderful area rugs with tassels? I was thinking that would be a good mod for the Moebius Invisible Man or Elvira models............

I've looked online and can't find a thing on them.


----------



## bucwheat

Really Amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63

WOW Mrs. Mary P.!!!!!!!!!
great work and i amd just amazed with the details and crafts(wo)manship!!


----------



## Diablo_Fire

*Fantastic work mrs john*

*I have to say fantastic work and i would love to see a 1/64th scale dollhouse.*


----------



## Bride Of Frankenstein

This is really neat stuff your wife is doing. Love it.

Judy (Hunch's wife)


----------



## John P

kdaracal said:


> Hey, John, where does she get those wonderful area rugs with tassels? I was thinking that would be a good mod for the Moebius Invisible Man or Elvira models............
> 
> I've looked online and can't find a thing on them.


She says some of them she makes from scratch in needlepoint. Some of them are dinner place matts or napkins.


----------



## SJF

She even scratch-builds her own mini area rugs? _*Day-um*_, the woman is simply amazing! Bravo, Mary!

Sean


----------



## Spockr

She does some really great work.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

How much of her stuff is scratchbuilt?

Regards,
MattL


----------



## John P

It's VERY rare for her to use store-bought items. I'd say mostly things like clear bottles and jars, flower pots, dinnerware, little things that dress up desks like hair brushes or scissors. The cash registers in the stores are purchased. But if she CAN make it herself, she does. She likes to make lamps my gluing scraps of jewelry together. I'd say ALL the furniture is hand-made out of basswood. She buys little pre-shaped wooden spindles for things like bedposts, but builds the rest of the bed herself. A fancy detail on a headboard might be a scrap of paper doily or bit of a bracelet charm glued on. She pretty clever finding things to use.


----------



## Dazed

Holy heck!! 
She even made a platter of struffoli for the bakery!!! I can't believe it,
the baked goods look phenomenal...


----------



## dmRusso

Fantastic talent for the miniature - question about the pedestals in the front window - are the 'plates' old buttons???


----------



## Disco58

John P said:


> These are "room boxes" my wife just finished. They're basically one-room dollhouses in 1/12 scale. She's been working on a series of Victorian-era stores for quite a while now.


She does truly amazing work. That bathroom scene really caught me offguard. The caption says it's from a magazine, which means she has looked at the same magazine (or at least the same pictures) my ex and I were looking at trying to get ideas for our bathroom remodel. We are both Victorian era fans, and _that's_ the bathroom we were going to build!


----------



## Mak33

Amazing creation, such details... love her work so much.


----------



## Alien

These are fantastic. I'll have a couple of donuts please.


----------

